# best for cleaning softop



## daster (Oct 23, 2011)

just purchased a very neat Vreg Quattro, and need to clean the soft top. What's the best to use/avoid etc.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

daster said:


> just purchased a very neat Vreg Quattro, and need to clean the soft top. What's the best to use/avoid etc.


Have a look in the show n shine section. Welcome to the TTF


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Have a look here Daster.viewtopic.php?f=31&t=115683


----------



## Kent61 (Oct 18, 2011)

Daster,
Just done mine this weekend following Dave/Jac-in-a box method...
Really pleased with the results 8) 
I had some water marks where a previous owner had thought it a good idea to store the top down whilst wet...they're all gone. I did give it a good scrubbing with a nail brush though, more than I would've if a mate hadn't been encouraging me that I wouldn't do any damage and he does it on his 996 when ever he reproofs. Honestly I was a little worried looking at it soaking wet and rinsing away the suds...looked a little furry  But once it was dry and the Fabsil (5ltr for just under £24 delivered -WHAT A BARGAIN gotta love internet shopping) was on it looks great.
Thanks for the heads up Dave  The other stickies in 'Show & Shine' are useful too...especially to a tight Yorkshireman like myself :wink: 
Kent


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Glad you found it useful Kent 

The marks on your hood can be caused by storing in damp/wet, but not always. Can just as easily be caused by the fabric chaffing when folded down...get your self some thick felt or toweling and lay it between the folds, you'll not suffer any marking.

You mentioned your friend had a Porsche - they come supplied with the hood "anti-chaff" protector (oval shaped felt) if he's still got t, you'll see what you need :wink:

Dave


----------



## Kent61 (Oct 18, 2011)

Dave,
Thanks for that I'll check the 996 out the next time he's in the country (lives part of the time in China) we detailed the car before he left and we put it into storage...tailor made cover, onto blocks, wheels off da-de-da-de-daaa! You know how anal porsche guys get :wink: oh yeah, heated garage too :roll: 
I'll tell you what I do know the car comes with...a wind deflector that catches your head, even when the seat is in it's lowest position if you're anything over 6'-1" :evil: beautiful car but, horrible driving position, twitchy on the limit and VERY expensive to keep in the condition his is. Me, jealous...ok maybe just a little bit lol
Kent


----------



## Kent61 (Oct 18, 2011)

Daster,
Went out to my car after work yesterday and it had been raining :x 
No golf and the roof had to stay up...that constitutes a VERY bad day for me lol
Anyway, this is the kind of results you'll get following Dave's method. For me it's as good or better than the AG stuff, but as with everything else...it's your money and your choice  
Sorry the pic is so poor I had to tear it down to a size that would post and I'm NOT good with computers  
Kent


----------



## Kent61 (Oct 18, 2011)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Glad you found it useful Kent
> 
> The marks on your hood can be caused by storing in damp/wet, but not always. Can just as easily be caused by the fabric chaffing when folded down...get your self some thick felt or toweling and lay it between the folds, you'll not suffer any marking.
> 
> ...


Dave,
I've used a couple of your advice threads in another forum...well links to your posts  I made it clear info was from you. 
My PM facility appears to have been withdrawn or is down for everyone on here???
If you want a link to what I've posted please PM me (if it works for you) or get an Admin to send me your email addy and I'll let you have the link.
Thanks
Kent


----------

